# looking for jumper



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

I would keep to 15h + for the most part... but if you really like this horse, the only way to find out if you're way too tall or not is to go see it.

At 4 years old, won't she keep growing a little?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

If you want to do jumpers, yes I think you need a taller horse. You might be in danger of hitting the poles with your feet on this mare, depending on how you are built, lol


----------



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

lol that was what i was afraid of 1dog lol and i know that they will keep growing and im not in a rush i have my horse doc to play with till i find something i like. Is the style of jumping the newest way for kids to jump? (in the pic the kid is right on top of the horses neck)


----------



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

also about the height of the jump for that age is it to high? i dont want to get something that has been put over to high of a jump to soon.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I think the kid is just over exaggerating and giving the horse a huge release.
I also think that at 4 years, she should just be introduced to jumps/jumping.

Depending on your build and the horse's build will tell you what size you can get. I'm 5'10 and have looked fine a very stocky 15h mare, yet looked very awkward on a 16.3 h very narrow gelding. Not to mention it depends on how you are built as well.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I think that horse will be too small for you. She doesn't look like a big 15 hands. If I were you I would look at something closer to 16 hands, especially if you want a jumper. 

Although its not good to jump horses too young, I don't think that they are jumping that high. I wouldn't worry about it, but get a vet check if you are worried about soundness. 

I think that the horse is going to be too small for you. If you want to do jumping and still want a reasonably small horse I would look for a 15.2 or so hand Clydesdale or other heavy breed crossed with something like a TB. That way you have a strong built horse, but I wouldn't get a pony. Not only will the horse have the extra weight to jump with but also it will most likely look strange.


----------



## AMKEquestrian (Aug 1, 2009)

IMO if you are honestly looking at horses in the $7500 price range and in this day and age with the economy the way it is, you can find an experienced show jumper for about the same price or less. I think you would be better off suited on a larger horse as this horse's jumping style is sloppy and flat and I don't think you will get too far with him. Yes, the kid is folding down too much over that jump and no I don't think that jump is too high for a 4 yr old. If you are considering purchasing him, find out what his training regimen is like (how many days a week is he jumped and for how long, how many days of flat work, how many days hacking? etc) and also don't forget a pre-purchase exam.


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

i would keep it at 15+ because the higher the horse is it should be able to jump bettter.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

^not neccesarily^

As far as height, I wouldn't worry about a taller horse being able to jump higher. I'm be more concerned about a small horse being able to jump with such a tall rider. It would be easier for a 16+ hand horse to clear jumps with a 6'1" rider


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

You should definitely look for something a bit bigger, if you're looking to be competitive in the jumpers and if you're looking to jump higher then 2ft, then look for something that will have an easy time carrying you.


----------



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks guys i called them to ask about training and such but no one has called me back. I did go look at a larger ottb last night but he has NO training at all and they want 3500. Once i find one that meets my price range and fits me lol i will have a vet check. I feel like if i am spending that much they shouldnt mind a vet check and xrays. I am going to stick with somthing a little bit taller like 15.5- 16h cause my legs are really long.


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

You should definatly look for something taller if you're 6'1. I'm 5'4 and I have a 16hh dutch warmblood who I think I fit perfectly. (I would say a medium barrel). Here's a pic to compare: 

Standing









Jumping









And just to help, there's no such thing as 15.5 hands. It would be 15.1, 15.2, 15.3, 16.0 etc. If I were as tall as you I wouldn't look at anything under 16hh for sure. If you have long legs try to find something with a round barrel. Warmbloods are great for that but I'm not sure if that would be out of your price range or not.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Not trying to get off topic... But I saw that your name is bloodhoundmom. I'm assuming you have hounds? We have two of them.


----------



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

I am 5'6" and I look big on anything under 15hh. If your 6'1" you really should probably look at something around 16hh. The rider is jumping way too high on the neck. The fact that a 4yr old is jumping that doesn't bother me, it's the fact that a young kid is riding and he's being used in a lesson program. That means this horse probably has alot of issues and holes in his training. For the price, you could find something alot better.


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow EquitationStar.
That does not look like 16hh. And I definately don't look like that on 16hh.
I am 5'3 and what you look like in that picture, is what I look like on a 14.2 horse/pony.

Odd.


----------

